# Keaton Beach ?'s



## anytide

pm sent


----------



## mark_gardner

exit the gulf and you have miles and miles of grass flats in 3-8 feet of water maybe even deeper depending on how far out you go but basically you can lose sight of land and still be in water less than 10' deep. it can be real good trout fishn' when the bites hot


----------



## boggob

It seems to be where the scallops are this year. It also seems to be where everyone from Georgia goes to fish.


----------



## flyfisheraa573

> It also seems to be where everyone from Georgia goes to fish.


HAHA!!! tis true...I heard about it from a GA boy...

First and foremost, thank everyone for their answers...and if anyone else wants to chime in...feel free.

Second, I've been looking for a long term campground/fish camp to park a travel trailer for a while (see previous post). I've got a young family and I wanted them to grow up knowing "old" Florida like I did. Some of my fondest memories involves making my way from middle Ga to the "forgotten" Florida coast to fish and play.

This area in Keaton Beach sounds like what I am looking for. I didn't want the high rises, or the souvenir shops, etc...I just wanted spend time with the family entertaining each other, and get a little fishing done.

As far as the scallops, don't worry about me, I won't be touching them...not a big scallop person.


----------



## Les_Lammers

> It also seems to be where everyone from Georgia goes to fish.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA!!! tis true...I heard about it from a GA boy...
> 
> First and foremost, thank everyone for their answers...and if anyone else wants to chime in...feel free.
> 
> Second,* I've been looking for a long term campground/fish camp to park a travel trailer *for a while (see previous post).  I've got a young family and I wanted them to grow up knowing "old" Florida like I did.  Some of my fondest memories involves making my way from middle Ga to the "forgotten" Florida coast to fish and play.
> 
> This area in Keaton Beach sounds like what I am looking for.  I didn't want the high rises, or the souvenir shops, etc...I just wanted spend time with the family entertaining each other, and get a little fishing done.
> 
> As far as the scallops, don't worry about me, I won't be touching them...not a big scallop person.
Click to expand...

I went down 19 on my way home from LA a few weeks ago.
You are looking in the right place to find what you are looking for.


----------

